# Just found out my cat is dying of Cancer.



## Tracey702 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi

My cat of 12 years has been off her food and there has been a dramatic weightloss very quickly. She is weak. She didn't come downstairs all of Tuesday and so that evening, I weighed her and she only weighs 2.5kg's. I took her to the Vet on Wednesday.

The Vet says she has Lymphoma (Mesenteric/alimentary). The vet let me feel a large plumb sized lump she has in apparently in her intestine.

She said there is no cure, it is in-operable. She has a few months possibly. 

The vet gave her a steroid injection she said will help, with a follow up consultation in 3 weeks.

After about 3 hours the cat came downstairs and started eating a little. I cooked fish pie deliberately to entice her and it actually did 

She now eats little bits often. The vet says she may now gain a little muscle back. This is an awful experience. Also, my other cat, the ill ones daughter can sense something as she is looking a little depressed and not eating as much as normal. She loves her food normally and is actually overweight atm which I am trying to address.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws  & you.

Sorry Ive had no experience, thankfully, but I would just enjoy her while she's here & hopefully that will be a while yet. Huge hugs to you both  x


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm really sorry, hope you enjoy your remaining time together as much as possible


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. What can I say except to treasure the remaining time with her.


----------



## crumbles (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat. Although I've not experienced having a cat with cancer, a few years ago, my beautiful cat, who unfortunately, is no longer with us, was diagnosed with kidney problems, he went off his food & dramatically lost weight, it was incredibly upsetting, as he was a big old boy, who always enjoyed his food. It's reallu easy for them to lose the weight, but pretty hard to put it back on. You're doing the right thing, trying to entice with favourite foods, hopefully, if your other cat sees this cat trying food, it will join in, the problem is, I think they sense it when the other isan't 'quite right' Good luck & try just to enjoy your time with your cat


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Tracy and welcome,

Sorry to hear about your cat but firstly you need to know that it's impossible to definitely diagnose lymphoma without a biopsy and secondly, _even _if this is the case with your cat it is one of the more treatable feline cancers. We have members here whose cats are responding well to steroid treatment alone, so please don't despair just yet. Hopefully they'll be along shortly.

I would also advice you change vets immediately to a more pro-active one! To give a very dismal prognosis without any proper diagnostic work is in my opinion, quite irresponsivle. That lump could well be something else as well and hopefully in your case, even something quite benign. Even in confirmed cases of lymphoma where masses are causing obstructions, yes, it _is_ possible to operate to remove them although this is not always necessary when treatment is instigated. Judging by the size of the one you mention, I would doubt if this is necessary at all.

It's a good sign your little one is responding to the steroid injection. However, it's really important she maintains her appetite. I would try feeding her little and often.

Good luck with finding a new vet!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Im sorry hun im a newbie cat owner so ive no experience with this, I can only imagine what your going through  Im so sorry to hear it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Really, really sorry to hear this very sad news. You now have time to fill up on lots of cuddles and loves to keep you going in later days. Get lots of pictures and make lots of memories to help you through when the dark times come. 

We'll all be here when you need us.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## SharonC (Jan 7, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your cat x

I had a cat that had a lymphoma cancer that started off as a small bump, that steadily grew over 6 months. He was 10 years old at the time.

The Vet operated and did warn me that it may come back as the position of the tumor (just behind his front left leg) was very difficult to remove the tumor without harming movement in his leg.

The first op seemed to be a sucess, but 6 months later it came back so the poor guy had a second operation. He did not complain one bit, and recovered well as he did before.

But it came back again, and I did not want to put the poor chap through a third op, so the vet and I decided to let nature take its course.

Followed was a tough 6 months of having the tumor drained (it was the size of a tennis ball at times). Not once did Fang complain. He let the vet do what he had to. The lad was so brave.

But at the end, I let him go as he had lost all feeling in his left paw, and since he loved to go out, he couldnt no more. 

It was the hardest thing I have ever been through, but I cherished every minute I had left with my brave lad.

Your other cat may "know" that her mum is poorly, plus she will smell the vets on her, which always threw my boys into a tizz. You may find that the other cat will mourn for her, but she will in time get over it. If she struggles, speak to the vet, and they will be able to help.

Enjoy the time you have left.

lots of love x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im really sorry for you, and I agree to just try and cherish whatever time you have with him.
I lost my 12 year old to cancer a little while ago (after spending months on trying to treat and diagnose his problem).


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Oh im so sorry to hear this,i've no experience with cats,but my heart goes out to you,just treasure the time you have to spend with each other

Take care x x *


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Hi Tracy and welcome,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cat but firstly you need to know that it's impossible to definitely diagnose lymphoma without a biopsy and secondly, _even _if this is the case with your cat it is one of the more treatable feline cancers. We have members here whose cats are responding well to steroid treatment alone, so please don't despair just yet. Hopefully they'll be along shortly.
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with Ianthi, I find it strange that they found a mass but didn't tak a biopsy of it? 
Having had problems with bumps on Sooty I've been reading about all kinds, including cancers, so I would google it if I were you, they could give you more encouragement to go ahead and do what's best for your kitty 
Sooty has CRF which is a terminal illness, doesn't mean I'm going to give up


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm sorry. Big hugs to you and your babies.


----------



## Tracey702 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your support and kind words.

You will be glad to hear that she has perked up alot in the last 48 hours and is eating very often, even if it is just a little bit at a time. I even have to feed her during the night.

She has gained some weight back and is acting stronger.

I considered what was mentioned about a proper biopsy. I spoke to my daughter (16) about taking her to a different vet for a second opinion.

Im worried about the cost. I don't have insurance as I cancelled it when my husband left 18 months ago. So far this year I used any savings I had to treat the daughter cat for Cystitus. That cost nearly £400. I am on low income and so I contacted the PDSA. They told me that they will cover the bill and I must pay what I can afford.

The vet's surgery told me that they will pay up to £100 but I must pay the first £40 which I have.

I think I need to investigate further.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tracey702 said:


> Thank you for all your support and kind words.
> 
> You will be glad to hear that she has perked up alot in the last 48 hours and is eating very often, even if it is just a little bit at a time. I even have to feed her during the night.
> 
> ...


Sorry t hear you have been having such a tough time  Have you tried the RSPCA hospitals? If you earn below £30,000 pa they will treat your cat. When Sooty was acutely ill and just puking I took him there and the comparison to what I pay at my vet makes a whole world of difference.

Keep us posted though xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Tracey702 said:


> Hi
> 
> My cat of 12 years has been off her food and there has been a dramatic weightloss very quickly. She is weak. She didn't come downstairs all of Tuesday and so that evening, I weighed her and she only weighs 2.5kg's. I took her to the Vet on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your cat. Went through this with one of mine a few months ago. I found that by using fresh fish, chix etc rather than anything tinned or dried he was more likely to eat. I found that 4 or even 5 small meals and I mean really small just a few teaspoons full suited him better. Take care of him.. I think the other animal sense it when one is poorly..


----------

